# W F Jackson Lake



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know anything or ever been to W F Jackson lake in Opp Alabama??? Looks like a nice small reservoir that has it all, stumps, deep water, ledges, vegetation, lots of bass and catfish???? weigh in please, would like to make a trip smewhere I haven't fished.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I live about 3 miles from it. They have a nice setup at the campground with full hookups. I rarely ever freshwater fish anymore but I have some freinds that fish it pretty regular. Early morning up in the stumps at the head of it would probably be your best bet this time of year or deep drop offs. If you have a side scan unit or a decent sounder you should be able to find the old wind rows that were left when it was flooded. I haven't got any reports lately but normally this time of year everybody is targeting catfish at night. Bait you a hole before dark and wait, there were some channel cats over 10 lbs caught last year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome info man! what about navigation? are there snaggs and hazards everywhere? channel markers?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*wf jackson*

No snags or hazards, or navigation bouys. Clear sailing untill you go under the 331 bridge ,then a narrow path between flooded trees and stumps.This lake is pretty much a round bowl, not very fertile waters and after fishing it for most of my adult life , I can tell you, not very productive.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Fished a tourney on this lake, partner only caught one Bass. Had a few bites but nothing great. Lake looks good, but didn't fish well. I would go back, has potential. 

NJD


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> No snags or hazards, or navigation bouys. Clear sailing untill you go under the 331 bridge ,then a narrow path between flooded trees and stumps.This lake is pretty much a round bowl, not very fertile waters and after fishing it for most of my adult life , I can tell you, not very productive.


IMO the bass are overfished. They get hit hard in the spring and by this time of year they have almost all been hairlipped. Like I said before if I were gonna bass fish it I would head straight to the stumps above the bridge.


----------

